# 2006 Jetta Steering Sensor adaptation not possible ASR MK70



## seego (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello, I have done all possible things trying to perform this, as it always had been, simple steering assist basic settings coding procedure, but no matter what I do, the error codes 02546 and 00778 don't go away. 

I'm working on the 2006 VW Jetta, which is equipped with MK70 ASR abs controller and 1k1 909 144H steering assist controller. The vehicle was in a crash, it was hit on the driver's side, and I had to replace doors, driver's seat, driver's side curtain airbag.

I tried "basic settings" for steering assist using all instructions in the same order as it appeared on Ross-Tech wiki page for my car (1k jetta). I did drove the car for few miles, hoping it would reset the error codes on its own. I tried locking the car for 15-20 minutes, putting CAN interface to sleep mode, as it was suggested by ross-tech customer support specialist. I tried disconnecting the battery (negative than positive) for 30 minutes and then re-doing the basic settings procedure. Nothing helped, and it feels like something is interfering the process, I don't know where to look and I'm asking for help here...


```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
   Component: ASR FRONT MK70      0105  
   Coding: 0017025
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 3F874FE417ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K1 909 144 H
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.2       1502  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 30651CD8DAB3

2 Faults Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
             Freeze Frame:
                    Mileage: 1640 km
                    Temperature: 47.0�C
                    Voltage: 13.50 V
                    Voltage: 13.40 V

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
             Freeze Frame:
```
Full auto-scan log can be downloaded from here.

The problem is that when I go to 44 Steering Assist -> Basic Settings - 060 address and then try to initiate basic settings, I get "not possible" error message in the first position of that address

The measuring block 007, always shows 0.00 for Steering Angle, however the angular acceleration value is changing when I turn steering wheel

If more information is needed, I'll be glad to provide it.

Thanks.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*start it up*

drive in a circle with wheel turned full left, then full right or vise versa if you prefer. that works for me on my 06 jetta anytime i disconnect the battery.


----------



## seego (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, even without understanding how that could help, I did drove couple circles clockwise and then counterclockwise. That didn't help. When you say always, do you recall that it worked for MK70 abs controller?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*i'll have to do a scan*

sorry i don't remember, will check and get back


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Auto-scan Boob noob.

This would help me help you.

Forum morality violation Error code 9CE8


----------



## seego (Jun 29, 2011)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Auto-scan Boob noob.This would help me help you.


The link to autoscan file is in my first post. I didn't want to make this thread longer than necessary. http://trigodda.com/jetta/Log-3333-3VWPF71K25M6-131650km-81803mi.txt


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

ok ok

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Steering_Assist


----------



## seego (Jun 29, 2011)

[email protected] Parts said:


> ok ok


why do you think I added the screenshot where I'm showing that 060 address displays "not possible"? I have followed all the instructions, but there is something wrong...... And it prevents me from completing the procedure. I also have done it multiple times on other jettas, and only this one is giving me troubles...
Thanks for trying to help, though...


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*give jack a chance*



seego said:


> why do you think I added the screenshot where I'm showing that 060 address displays "not possible"? I have followed all the instructions, but there is something wrong...... And it prevents me from completing the procedure. I also have done it multiple times on other jettas, and only this one is giving me troubles...
> Thanks for trying to help, though...


he's a little rough around the edges but if you play by the rules he'll do what he can.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Have you looked at what the steering angle sensor reports in Measuring Blocks (not Basic Settings) when you turn the wheel?

-Uwe-


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! :heart: :heart:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## seego (Jun 29, 2011)

I got your points, *[email protected] Parts*. 
I looked at the wiring diagram 41/6 trying to figure out if I can somehow check whether g85 sensor is faulty or not, but couldn't understand how.
I made an assumption, that if I was getting torque measurements back from sensor g269 the steering column electronic system control module {J527} was working correctly, hence the g85 sensor was sending some data. I was wrong on that assumption. I didn't see error indicatingmy g85 being "faulty", it was saying incorrect basic settings...
I didn't consider new sensor, cause the car didn't have steering airbag deployed.
I did reset with crossing b+ terminals.

Well, here is the end of my nightmare story..... 
So, I disconnected the g85 sensor from J527 module and then scanned "44 Steering Assist" controller for errors. The "faulty g85" error appeared. I connected different g85 sensor from another Jetta to j527, did scan again and faulty error got cleared. I went to measuring blocks, group 007 and while I was turning the wheel both "steering angle" and "steering acceleration" were changing its values. At this time I was sure new G85 is working.

I then tried to activate basic settings, and this time I got "ok" for field 1 in group 060.
After basic settings were re-coded, I did "Steering Limit Stop". then drove the car for 1.8 miles and errors in Steering Assist controller got cleared.

So, from this experience, I can assume that G85 sensor needs to be replaced/checked if steering angle field in the group 007 in measuring blocks of steering assist controller keeps showing 0.00 angle regardless of steering wheel movements.

Thanks for the valuable information, *[email protected] Parts*
Thanks all for for participating.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed update! :thumbup:

If you encounter any issues again with this car bump this thread back up or send another email to support.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Now your using your brain congratulations.

Glad you found it.

Cause = effect or you get effect again, and again.
This can also be substituted as a different definition.


----------

